# HELP



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

I had an ultrasound that shows small nodules on both sides of the thyroid (1 upper and 1 lower in each side) and couple of small cysts. The last ultrasound showed that the right side has increased vascularity. However no calcification or change of the size of the nodules. the report question if I have history of thyroiditis.

My thyroid blood tests always shows normal reading.

My most recent blood test I did included antibodies and the results is as follows:

TSH 1.05

Free T4 12.3

Free T3 4.4

Thyroglobulin 21.2

Thyroglobulin Antibody <10

Thyroperoxidase Antibody <10

Can someone tell me what this means? I am really tired not being able to find out what's wrong with my thyroid.

Thanks,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post ranges for each of those lab results, that helps us tell a lot more.


----------



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

TSH 0.30-5.60

T4 7.2-21.0

T3 2.9-6.0

Thyroglobulin <45

Thyroglobulin Antibody <40

Thyroperoxidase Antibody <35


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How large are the nodules?


----------



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

Nodules

4mm x 2mm x 3mm Hypoechoic

5mm x 4mm x 4mm Hypoechoic

Cysts

2mm and 5mm

Right gland 7.3cc heterogeneous echogenicity and increased vascular flow


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most people have nodules on their thyroids. And healthy thyroids do produce thyroglobulin (which is considered a tumor marker in thyroid cancer patients. Nodules are not really looked at closely until they get above 1cm, so yours aren't quite there yet.

When we look at thyroid function, we look at the free t4 and free t3 numbers. We want those numbers to be at 50% of the range. Your free t4 is a little low but your free t3 is right at the middle of the range.

I would definitely have annual ultrasounds to monitor those nodules, but for now there's not much to do about them. As far as your blood work, I'm guessing you would have a hard time convincing a doctor to prescribe thyroid medication, unless you are very symptomatic?


----------



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

I just read this online "When Hashimoto's thyroiditis presents as a thyroid nodule rather than a diffuse goiter, the thyroid antibodies may not be present"

Could it be Hashimoto?

As for symptoms, I have been loosing hair like crazy and I used to have cold hands and feet when everyone else is warm in addition to dry skin. However, I'm in menopause stage now I don't feel cold hands and feet anymore but intermittent sweating specially at night while sleeping. Still losing hair like crazy, my hair is literally everywhere in each room.

I guess like you said that my only option now is to monitor nodules with annual ultrasounds.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's interesting. I suppose I'd like to know where that came from? I've never heard that before (not saying its not possible -- just that I am unaware).

The menopause thing muddies the waters a bit. What was the reason you got the ultrasound? Did your doctor feel nodules? Or were you feeling unwell and therefore was investigating all possible causes?


----------



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

the reason for the ultrasound is a bit strange. In 2007 I had breast thermography following my mother's death from breast cancer. The naturopath who did the interpretation of my thermography pointed out that I have a nodule in my thyroid. I went for ultrasound and nothing showed up not until in 2010 or 2011 that the ultrasound picked up that I have a nodule - now it shows I have four of them and the vascularity thing is just new...interesting eh?


----------



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

As for the pain,,,yes I feel pain specially in the right side that radiates to my ear...I have red throat for years...and the nodes on the right side was a bit swollen..I was thinking infection perhaps..


----------



## halol (Oct 6, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> That's interesting. I suppose I'd like to know where that came from? I've never heard that before (not saying its not possible -- just that I am unaware).
> 
> The menopause thing muddies the waters a bit. What was the reason you got the ultrasound? Did your doctor feel nodules? Or were you feeling unwell and therefore was investigating all possible causes?


I looked at my previous T4 results. Many years ago it was 16.3 and it kept declining until it's 12.3 now. Does this mean anything?


----------

